# Downloading mp3s from Regent Audio



## RamistThomist (Mar 29, 2008)

Regent Audio :: MP3 Downloads by N.T. Wright, Eugene Peterson, J.I. Packer, Gordon Fee, Bruce Waltke, Marva Dawn and more...

I am about to purchase some things. Are they going to send me an email of mp3 links or an mp3 cd?

I only ask if others have done this before.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 29, 2008)

They'll give you a link to login to your account. Then you can download stuff.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Mar 31, 2008)

There is so much free stuff out there, it's hard to bring myself to pay. You can find free lectures from N.T. Wright, Packer and many others. Who are you want to listen to?


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 31, 2008)

puritanpilgrim said:


> There is so much free stuff out there, it's hard to bring myself to pay. You can find free lectures from N.T. Wright, Packer and many others. Who are you want to listen to?



I alredy have those lectures. But some of these are in systematic style courses, which is much better than ripping some mp3s online.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, I have bought some Regent audio as well. 

Just make sure you download them before your 60 days are up (I think 60 days). 

They do have some good stuff - and a lot of it is outside the scope of "Puritan-think" and is helpful to see what non-reformed academia are saying.


----------

